# imperfections on candle



## Bizzybee (Jan 29, 2006)

Check the molds. Make sure they are very clean and dry before pouring.

Minor scratches or blemishes can be buffed out with a pair (singular as well I suppose:doh of nylons.


----------



## cdanderson (May 26, 2007)

I have one of those candle flex molds for a taper... how on earth can I clean that thing way down inside ? Hot water ?


----------



## honeyshack (Jan 6, 2008)

Hot tap water, dawn unscented dish soap, soft bottle brush. make sure the end of the brush does not damage the mold. As well, i soften the bristles of the brush in hot tap water so as to not do damage.
If you have any questions about the candle flex molds Mann Lake MN is a good source of info. Just ask for the candle guru. That is what i do. He is the guy that pours the molds and can answer all your questions.

Tammy


----------



## GaSteve (Apr 28, 2004)

It's possible the pits are air bubbles in the wax that form against side of the mold. Scratches or lines could be caused by the wax solidifying too fast. Both may be solved by pouring a little hotter wax.

I don't worry about things like that -- gives the candles character.

You could dip the poured candle for an excellent finish although it is more work.


----------



## cdanderson (May 26, 2007)

Thank you all... there could be a bit of residue in the mold from my first pouring that was difficult to get out though I dont see any.

Also, I have been trying to pour the wax as cool as possible so it could very well be too cool !


----------



## LusciousHoney (Jan 8, 2008)

What temp are you pouring your tapers at? I have a new wax tank that has 2 temp controls (What a luxury! Thanks to craigs list!). I had been pouring pillars at about 160, but I think that was a bit cool. Think I'm going to try just a little hotter. Tapers are next... I have both 10" and 12" flexible molds.
Petra


----------

